# Update: Newly arranaged and cleaned tank. (pics)



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

This is after I finished all the cleaning and moving around. I also took a few pictures of the area around my tank so you can see how I have the set up. I hope that cleaning paid off! I like Picture #8 the best.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm glad I got the 55G stand instead of the 40. I have more room to work with.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

nice tropical theme!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics, thanks for shareing 

And looks like that cleaning paid off, tank looks great!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Real nice tank.


----------



## joelraitt (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sweet Tank*

Hey, that is a pretty fun looking tank! Nice and bright for sure! Have you ever thought of adding motion lights? I'm considering it but not exactly sure what to think!

Joel


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay! It looks great! Glad the cleaning turned out fine It looks squeaky clean and everybody in there looks happy

Love the decorations, by the way, too!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, the fish seem to be happier. I have tried out many different arrangements of ornaments, and they all act different with different set ups.

This one seems to be paying off.

Clean yes, let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

That looks great


----------

